# FS: Google Pixel XL (32GB, Blue, Unlocked, GSM & CDMA) - $85 Shipped



## deafboy

How's the battery?


----------



## MonarchX

Not much different from how it was when I got it.., but I never measured before/after performance. Is there a way to benchmark it and show results?


----------



## MonarchX

I can also replace the white Samsung charger with a proper Google charger, but the charger's color would be black. I think Samsung white charger would be better aesthetically.


----------



## MonarchX

Reduced to $110 Shipped.


----------



## MonarchX

Reduced to $100 Shipped, but that's final.


----------



## MonarchX

$90 Shipped or it goes on Swappa.


----------



## MonarchX

OK, fine, $85. I just realized Unlocked Pixel XL's support both GSM and CDMA!


----------

